# Sleeping in your Truck?



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How often do you guys take a nap in your truck? After how many hours do you make your guys take a "rest"?

I have a place to crash only about 15 minutes outside of my route so I often sleep from 9ish to 12 at night during events. This is my biggest down time when accounts are all closed and if I'm back on the lots by 12:30/1am I am able to clear up to 4 inches by the time they need to be done in the morning. If we end up getting more than 4 inches or the lots drift over really bad this can very quickly double my route time and I usually call in another truck to help get everything cleaned up.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have been doing it more this year than previous years. Tired of going home and restlessly tossing and turning when I know i need to be up soon. Turn my phone off and try to get comfortable and set the alarm. Isnt great but at least I can check out conditions by waking up and looking around in a hurry.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

About every 18 hours or until I can't tell if I'm moving or not,whichever comes first.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I will stop and snooze if I need to. It's usually around 2 or 3 am that I need it. Tip the seat back as far as I can, put the fan on high and set the alarm for 30 - 45 minutes. I usually feel much better afterwards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I know by about 5 am whether or not I have enough time, it depends on when the snow ends.

If I just flat out cannot operate anymore, then I stop anyways.

After 9 am, I have to wait for 2 hours for checkout at a hotel where there's an apartment I plow next door. I'll take a nap then at the local Target parking lot.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

ussually work till we cant tell whats forward or reverse. Then hour or two


----------



## Derrick in NJ (Dec 21, 2004)

I took a couple of 30 minute "power naps" during our last back to back blizzard events. Thought it was necessary when I was starting to see 2 or 3 of everything, lol! Nice thing about plowing with a full size SUV, sleeping quarters are built in!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I usually go until I start seeing things jump in front of the truck or see things behind me when I am in a wide open lot. I try to find a dark place & shut lights off & set the alarm for maybe an hour later. It is amazing what a short power nap can do. I love my regular cab trucks but when it comes nap time I sure do wish I had a crew cab.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah just like everyone else said its not good to be up 26 hours straight so i usually get a good 1 or 2 hr nap in. 
Sleeping in the back of the truck(CREW CAB!!!) isnt too bad. (its no where close to as cozy as the big bed at home but..) Im always prepared I got the cover and Pillow in the back and a few flashlights, a power inverter for a mini tv (battery powered Mostly) Then the tool bag of course.

Sorry jkiser96! 
lol im just playin'


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

I wish somehow you could push thoes seatbelt latches down because it really makes it hard to get comfortable in the truck with them things poking you in the back and a**.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I nap when needed. In the truck, sometimes in the lot I'm plowing.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't nap cuz I'll sleep for hours if I need to sleep I'll come home and sleep on the couch. I have slept in my truck only once and it was summertime. If I had to tho, I keep the back bench clear and room for me to fold up my coat as a pillow


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Never slept in my truck during a storm.

I have taken short 20-30 minute naps while waiting for people. Don't usually bother moving to the back even though it would be slightly more comfortable. I can fold the center arm rest up and sleep across the front seats. That's the nice part about only being 5'6" tall. I can lay out completely flat prop my head up on the arm rest on my door in the front. If I get in the back seat I can lay out flat and still have room on either end.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Tosa93F250;1010361 said:


> Never slept in my truck during a storm.
> 
> I have taken short 20-30 minute naps while waiting for people. Don't usually bother moving to the back even though it would be slightly more comfortable. I can fold the center arm rest up and sleep across the front seats. That's the nice part about only being 5'6" tall. I can lay out completely flat prop my head up on the arm rest on my door in the front. If I get in the back seat I can lay out flat and still have room on either end.


There is a back seat in your reg cab?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

All my work is in town. I keep going until the storm is done. Sleep at home, set the alarm as required , check the weather networks and radar , just like Im doing tonite/morning.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

During big storms, I have my 2 plow drivers work in shifts. It has been working out great. I usually don't get a rest, but I can force myself to work. I can't force somebody else to work. This system has been working out great for me this year. I learned the hard way during the first storm.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Finally managed to get our sh&t together this year. for the most part we can run our routes and get a 3-4 hour reprieve. eat,nap and back out at it being "fresh". Couldn't do it doing the storm b/f last though; one of my workers decided to tear the uni mount off the GMC-laying on a wet garage floor welding it back on (twice) is NOT fun!


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll sleep when i'm dead


----------



## Mvplc2010 (Feb 24, 2010)

it depends on the time of day and how long ive been going. if we start running at like 8 to 10 at night i usually will put my seat back for a half hour or so by five thirtyish that way its still dark and i cant get a little rest to help me get through the day


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A catnap in the truck is no big deal and we don't stop until we are done.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have slept in my truck plenty of times usually 1-2hr nap. On the weeks where it really doesnt stop snowing I usually sleep at home between like 10pm-2am sometimes less than 4 hrs of sleep though


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Skid Mark;1011041 said:


> I'll sleep when i'm dead


I was told if I don't sleep I'll end up dead!


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

JDiepstra;1010369 said:


> There is a back seat in your reg cab?




I have a 2008 F150 Super Cab that I use for daily driver/work truck. I should've specified that it wasn't the F250.

I couldn't sleep across the cab of my F250 if I tried because of the plow controller on the bench. The truck has a central hydraulic system so it has a special control console/armrest that sits on the bench.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

gottaluvplows;1010307 said:


> Yeah just like everyone else said its not good to be up 26 hours straight so i usually get a good 1 or 2 hr nap in.
> Sleeping in the back of the truck(CREW CAB!!!) isnt too bad. (its no where close to as cozy as the big bed at home but..) Im always prepared I got the cover and Pillow in the back and a few flashlights, a power inverter for a mini tv (battery powered Mostly) Then the tool bag of course.
> 
> Sorry jkiser96!
> lol im just playin'


HAHA no problem. I have pretty thick skin when it comes to jokes. I like the crew cabs but for the majority of my work the shorter the better.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I have always been leary of sleeping in the truck becasue its seems like if your not moving, and the engine is running there is a chance carbon monoxide could get in the cab and you may not wake up. :crying: Maybe me jusy being paranoid.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

procut;1011952 said:


> I have always been leary of sleeping in the truck becasue its seems like if your not moving, and the engine is running there is a chance carbon monoxide could get in the cab and you may not wake up. :crying: Maybe me jusy being paranoid.


Keep the window(s) cracked then you'll be fine


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

procut;1011952 said:


> I have always been leary of sleeping in the truck becasue its seems like if your not moving, and the engine is running there is a chance carbon monoxide could get in the cab and you may not wake up. :crying: Maybe me jusy being paranoid.


If its a 1 hour nap why do you keep the truck running? After working it hard for 12+ hours, I like to let it sit and cool off a bit. The truck won't get too cold without the heat on.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

ajslands;1011964 said:


> Keep the window(s) cracked then you'll be fine


2 points
I dont know if this is true (in a truck) but heat rises so all the heat would be going out the cracked window which would make the cab cold IDK! 
Then also does the trucks heat still "work"/ Keeps heating if the truck is in 1/accessory??
I always lock the doors and shut off the truck....
I have like 3 covers and 2 pillows


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

We never shut our trucks down cause God forbid it didn't start. Big c works for me and he's not kidding about not knowing which way were going. We push to the limit but I think the longest we've ever been at it non stop is like 26hours in the truck and worked the day before. It was bad. I can't sleep good in truck tho. It takes me forty minutes to get to sleep and then I only sleep thirty. Usually ill just chill out and watch a movie. Feel ten times better tho


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Heat wontrun without waterpump circulation


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

musclecarboy;1011984 said:


> If its a 1 hour nap why do you keep the truck running? After working it hard for 12+ hours, I like to let it sit and cool off a bit. The truck won't get too cold without the heat on.


yes it does, after 20 minutes I get the chills...

But on the other side, I cant sleep with the constant rattle of the diesel...

So therefor I dont sleep in the truck, but sometimes catch myself peeking to see if the lights changed to green at the red light LOL


----------



## tubbykid (Feb 9, 2009)

thank god for 5 hour energy .....i try t rotate my drivers every 14 to 16 hours.......i never try to sleep the longest i have ever went is 62 and 1/2 hours with not even a nap and felt fine but also drank 13 5 hr energys ........i know every one says that isnt good for you but when i go to sleep i dont wake up real easy but after we are all caught up i will take a 2 hour nap and then right back at it.....but i wont even nap til all my lots are wet or atleast 50% wet.......im a firm believer that s--- dont get done the way you want it if you are not there.......


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Never sleep, we plow untill we are done. 2 storms ago i went 34 hours behind the wheel. As long as the snow is flying i can't sleep. After that storm i went home for a shower and then showed up at my regular job for a 12 hour shift, i made it 5 hours before they sent me home, they said i looked dead.. lol I was never happier to be sent home..


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

show-n-go;1012008 said:


> Never sleep, we plow untill we are done. 2 storms ago i went 34 hours behind the wheel. As long as the snow is flying i can't sleep. After that storm i went home for a shower and then showed up at my regular job for a 12 hour shift, i made it 5 hours before they sent me home, they said i looked dead.. lol I was never happier to be sent home..


I hope your not a doctor


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope he's a dentist. Lol


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

seems like every time I shoot home to take a couple hour nap during a storm, I always sleep thru my alarm and get a few hours behind.


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been plowing for 45 hours straight only on 1.5 hours of sleep


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

Triple L;1012001 said:


> But on the other side, I cant sleep with the constant rattle of the diesel...


Noithing more relaxing that the purring sound of a diesel while you're catnapping.

I can fall asleep before the shut the cabin doors of an airplane, sleeping in a truck in a darker spot is easy -- But when that cell phone rings, it's like a dinner bell.. I come runnin'!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Harleychvy;1012104 said:


> seems like every time I shoot home to take a couple hour nap during a storm, I always sleep thru my alarm and get a few hours behind.


That's why I set two or three alarms.



mnconst;1012114 said:


> I have been plowing for 45 hours straight only on 1.5 hours of sleep


The last time it snow here I did three days on five hours sleep.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

My truck sucks for sleeping in. But i make it work. Looks like i will be sleeping in it soon. It is stick and a reg. cab with capt. chairs.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

procut;1011952 said:


> I have always been leary of sleeping in the truck becasue its seems like if your not moving, and the engine is running there is a chance carbon monoxide could get in the cab and you may not wake up. :crying: Maybe me jusy being paranoid.


I have heard of storys of Long Haul truckers dieing from that. Just make sure all your exht. is tight and not leaking and you shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So if you do sleep in your truck, where is a good lighted place to go? I was thinking a car wash bay maybe??


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

^parking lot w/ lights perhaps????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Risk of CO poisoning is virtually zero as long as your not parked in two feet of snow. Think of all the cars stuck in rush hour traffic. Hundreds of cars all practically touching, never hear of CO poisoning.

I usually park under a "streetlight" with the parking lights on.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

only slept in my truck once across the back seat in the summer. i agree it is nice being 5' 6''. last storm was up and out for 36 hours. 33 of it was on the clock. came home and stayed up the rest of the day to get back on a regular schedule. it's nice if a you start plowing a storm at night you get about 7 or 8 hours in before the sun comes up and thats when ur body says "hey its daylight time to get up" so ur good for most of the day. it gets rough when u see the sun going down again. just have to keep pushing urself to push the snow. whatever gets you thru the day.


----------

